# My official pro website



## trcapro (Apr 1, 2012)

I've got several spots on the web featuring my work as a photographer as well as a writer and provider of small scale graphic design projects. But here's the official one:

Among The Top Photographers in Pittsburgh PA And Writers For Hire

Any feedback on how I might be able to improve upon it would be appreciated.


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 1, 2012)

I am a bit confused... 

The title of the thread says that this is your professional website (assuming that it displays your professional photography), your signature says "specializing in portrait photos," but your gallery says "occasional portraits." Not the best wording for someone looking to get into retail photography. 

To be quite honest, there are a lot of photos in there that I wouldn't put up on my own website being used to promote myself as a professional photographer. Maybe they'd show up on my blog as "just for fun" photos, but there are truly some unflattering images to be the face of your business. 

The website itself is a wordpress template too which is pretty obvious upon going to it. There's also some issues with your "Recently added" photos on the home page and how they display when clicked on. 

I'd do away with the lines separating the text on the main page as well. It decreases readability IMO. You say you're also a graphic designer, but I don't see anywhere on the site that you mention you do so. 

The name of your business doesn't appear on the main page of the site, and I don't see a logo anywhere either. I'd expect a website to have one, if not both of those as a form of brand recognition. If you're a graphic designer, I am thoroughly surprised you haven't designed a logo yet.


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 1, 2012)

That is one LONG line of text on the main page. Not exactly what I would call attractive, or professional.....


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 2, 2012)

To give my honest opinion, the your site is rather boring and unattractive. I don't see professional quality work on your site. A lot of the kids portraits have cropped off heads and legs. Something I would really expect a pro to nail every time. There are decent and some good pictures there but I as much as I hate to go down this path or words, I would say your pro site in your eyes but not really a pro site in what is to be expected as a pro site. I am not sure why you even have the writing part in there. If I am looking for a pro photographer I want someone who lives and breathes photgraphy. I would not care about their writing skills. That would be a huge turn off for me if I was looking that is.


Please understand that as much as I hate to be harsh and unkind I think you will benefit from these words and those above if you take the time to understand and adjust your site. You may have the skills and who knows maybe you are a pro photographer but your site does not show that. Find some better pictures and get a different website layout.

I built websites for many years and home page is so important to you. It needs to be something that will draw someone into your site and wanting to see more. I spent only maybe a minute and left. 

Hope the feed back is taken in the right way!!


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 2, 2012)

"Among the top photographers in Pittsburgh" ... be careful with such a statement. As a customer I would then expect a well known company with highly experienced professionals! And my expecations regarding quality would be in the same league then, I would not accept any 2nd class images ... and maybe I'd expect even something beyond standard professional work. Also, your pricing scheme is far from that of top photographers (thank God, as that might actually save you  )


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 2, 2012)

further,  from your images I can see that you probably did not go through any classical arts or photographic education (my apologies if you did, but your portfolio does not suggest so, it might be just a question of wht images you selected then). You probably did a course or two and are mainly self-taught. Now exploring the photographic world, with good and not so good experiments. On your website you present both kinds! I do not say, that you cannot earn money with photography yet, but you play in a different tleague than you try to make people believe fromyour wording.


----------



## adichiru (Apr 2, 2012)

I have to agree with the above posts. 
I am currently working on my professional website and although I have been working on it for a few months already I am still not 100% satisfied with it and won't go public yet.

I would also add something else: if you make portraits, your website, in my opinion, should be your portfolio as a portrait photographer. I am NOT at all pro niche specialization as this is never a good idea in any domain (although our current times say otherwise) but you must show your potential client that you are indeed experienced and focused on portraits.

I would love to see your next version of your website if or when you will take into considerations these comments.


----------



## spluge (Apr 2, 2012)

Another quick comment: There's nothing wrong with using wordpress as long as you get the right template. I suggest Genesis - I've used it over the last few years and been really able to make it pop.


----------



## vikvilotijevic (Apr 17, 2012)

Interesting models in galleries


----------



## Svandru (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm afraid the galleries completely fail in Safari on the iPad... I get a never ending loop of the word "loading" then a brief flash of the image.


----------

